# over nite for blackfins and ajs port a. or port oconnor



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

:brew:wanting to fish falcon and east breaks. leave sunday 16 noon and return monday afternoon. need one or two more people call me 254 482 0088.


----------



## Brent Richard Busacca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll be up to go and I may have someone else to go with me also. Message me back so I can know if you already have people going.


----------



## Richgoose (Mar 17, 2010)

just got a SPOT checkin from this trip, they are two miles from Falcon and closing on a hot toona bite (hopefully). Good Luck!


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

Charlie,
How did you boys do?


----------



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

no blackfin tuna at falcon. caught lots of big jack crevalle on the jigs, and a bunch of horse eye jacks on the top water. on the bottom caught two big bull sharks .
just alot of trash fish. i still give them credit though a jack fish can fight


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

How long did it take for you to get to falcon? Did you try tequila?


----------



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

bout 3 hours we ran 20mph heading out. left from port o connor so tequila would have been far away . first weekend in jan. weather is right im gonna try cerveza, we could hit up tequila then I have the digits in the furno. leave from freeport stay overnite , could use you and your excellent jigging ability!


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

Charlie,
We're fishing Venice around mid Jan. Have 3 spots left on second boat. If you wanna join, give me a shout. Fishing Eddie Burger


----------

